# what has been your worst herp related experience



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

i've been involved with herps sincei was little and used to catch frogs in my aunties garden but i've had a growing collection over the last 2 years and i've had minor bad experiences like turtles came with softshell and possibly shell rot but these where rectified with proper husbandry but i've lost my first herp this morning my baby leopard gecko eddie. and i'm not sure what to take from this experience so i want to know what your worst experience has been so far and what you did from there.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

As of yet I've had quite a worrying experience with my first ever rep, my little African Fat Tail, Panya. 
I've had her month, been doing everything by the book and she is somehow LOSING weight, then she went off her food a few days ago, then yesterday she was in the middle of a shed AND proceeded to lay an infertile egg (NO idea she could have been gravid when I got her lol) Every was coming all at once and I was running around like a headless chicken LOL


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I have two.

Going into my reptile room to feed the two snakes I had at the time, and finding my little blind sand boa stuck inside his lamp guard, neck broken and cooking to the bulb; I burned my hands trying to get him out in the vain hope he might still be alive and that I could save him. Lesson learned: Never buy a cheap bulb guard made of light-weight mesh that a snake can push out of the way.

Finding my favourite pet leopard gecko dead of egg binding - and losing our other favourite a week later to the same thing. We don't breed leopard geckos any more.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> I have two.
> 
> Going into my reptile room to feed the two snakes I had at the time, and finding my little blind sand boa stuck inside his lamp guard, neck broken and cooking to the bulb; I burned my hands trying to get him out in the vain hope he might still be alive and that I could save him. Lesson learned: Never buy a cheap bulb guard made of light-weight mesh that a snake can push out of the way.
> 
> Finding my favourite pet leopard gecko dead of egg binding - and losing our other favourite a week later to the same thing. We don't breed leopard geckos any more.


i'm sorry about these experiences, its good to see how you've tackled them i just don't know how to take this or where to go from here do i put it down to bad look and try again, stay away from leos i'm sure i'll find my way i'm just really upset about this right now


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The best thing to do is take a step back and think about what you want to do - don't make any snap judgements. For example, even though I lost my favourite two female leopard geckos, I still have my two oldest boys and a girl I don't want to give up - they just live separately, and I won't ever try to breed them. Losing two girls to a breeding related issue made me decide that although I still want to keep leopard geckos 'cos I like them... I wasn't that interested in breeding them.

Don't decide that you're going to give up on keeping leos unless that really feels like the best course of action *after* you've had a chance to think about it and decide whether it's put you off.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> The best thing to do is take a step back and think about what you want to do - don't make any snap judgements. For example, even though I lost my favourite two female leopard geckos, I still have my two oldest boys and a girl I don't want to give up - they just live separately, and I won't ever try to breed them. Losing two girls to a breeding related issue made me decide that although I still want to keep leopard geckos 'cos I like them... I wasn't that interested in breeding them.
> 
> Don't decide that you're going to give up on keeping leos unless that really feels like the best course of action *after* you've had a chance to think about it and decide whether it's put you off.


i'll do that thankyou, this my first fall and i'm just taking it hard to be honest everything else is going fine. i'll just have to see how things go for now


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I think my worst experience was with WD's. They were my first reptile and i was greatly under-educated. The first I bought never really grew much and when she took a rather unexpected dive into bad health, i rushed her to the vets. The unexperienced vet gave her worming cream too much for her to swallow. 10 mins after being home, i watched her choke to death.

Then my second WD I had for 2yrs and by now i was hoping i was learning. He appeared healthy as anything - no signs of any probs, until one evening he went terribly stiff and cold, one side of his body seemed to cramp round. It was 10pm at night and i knew there was no way i'd get a vet that late, so i left him overnight in his tank with the heat on through the night. He was dead in the morning.

I've not kept WD's since. Instead i'm waiting until i have more space, more money and more time for them. I do want another as they're my fave reptle and i loved them to bits.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

well from the downer i recieved at the start of the week i now have great news at the end of the week got 11 eggs from my bearded dragons rather up lifting


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

My worst reptile experiance -

I had been on this forum around a year when i moved house forgetting my log in details and set up a new account, around 3 months after this my ordeal started........

Just under a year ago i found a breeder through this forum and i brought 2 baby beardies, a white girl i had been especially looking for over a year for and a friend for her.

After finding out 1 was a boy not a girl (i had a boy from another breeder in with them) i decided to rehome with a friend the other boy and keep the 2 that were used to each other together.

From day 1 the little white girl was very skitish, she would hide all day and not come out but i was assured she would settle.
It had been 3-4 weeks and she was no different but i was advised to leave her longer so i did.

She had been here around 2-3 months wen she prolapsed the first time, i read up on it, got her on sugar solution, bathed her, back in the solution and so on until it went back in about 2 hours later.

Over the course of a week this happened about 3 times, i had her seen by a reptile vet and got some good advise from a moderator on here i can't thank enough, the breeder told me they would replace her but didn't want her back - i said i would concentrate on her as she had been much longed for etc.

The vet had her checked for paracites and although he couldnt see any the sample was very small so we treated her and her tankmate as a precaution incase that was causing it.

These babies were kept on Lino not sand and the moderator had helped rule out any husbandary issues.

After she was treated for paracites she prolapsed a 4th time and was taken back to the vets, she was still very small and he said i had done everything right in using the sugar sollution etc but it wasnt likely to be caused by paracites as we had treated her for this previously and that it was most probably caused by her not basking so not digesting her food.

At this point we had nothing but lino in the viv with a piece of wood to bask on that she would constantly hide under, she came out to eat a couple of locust and went straight back to hiding again, we had covered her viv, not handled her, tried everything we were told.

We replaced her wood with a bigger piece and she still got under it so far the next morning she was in the same place but had been wriggling around in her poo - stuck!!

Since that ordeal she has not prolapsed again but her behaviour is just the same, she is nocturnal coming out after dark to eat stray bugs and hidng again - we are waiting for the next prolapse helpless.

Due to this and her stunted size she is a pet only.

I had asked her breeder if she could take her back as she would be better off in more experianced hands and was told they didnt want her back and they would send me a replacement if i wanted i just needed to say - i didn't want to chance another sick beardie with expensive vet bills and all the hearache and helplessness that came with it so i never asked for that replacement.

The other beardie got an eye infection a few months later, it was treated with antibiotics and cleared up, around 8 weeks later it returned nd was again treated with antibiotics and painkillers as before, around 10 weeks later it returned and by now the vet said to just keep bathing it.

He is now blind in 1 eye and we fear the other eye is only partially sighted too.

To give a better idea how unhealthy these babies are at nearly a year old they are currently 10 + 12" from nose to tip of tail but my children know how special they are, they say their going to be babies forever :flrt:

His breeder couldn't help me with his tankmate so i didn't ask for her help with him, i have nursed these 2 beauties for nearly a year now, paid whatever it took to get them treated, given them the best care with help from a very good reptile vet and a few members of this forum and will continue to do so until they give up.

They will do before i do!

Since then i have learnt an awful lot more, spoken to alot of other people and made alot of great friends, i now have 9 healthy beardies from a breeder i can turn to at anytime, who goes that extra mile to help and has become a very good friend of mine.

I have gained experiance and learnt alot of valuable lessons from it but that has to be my worst experiance with reptiles so far and i think i will be hard pushed to beat it in the future.

Sorry for such a long post (i do feel better for sharing my story though) :blush:


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

*worst experience*

we bought a so called unrelated pair from which i suspect is the same breeder as gemstone bought off.
the beardies arrived much smaller than anticipated, looking nothing like the pictures in which we decided our purchase upon!

we left them for weeks eating and going through shed hoping they'd settle and and colours would come through, after 3months still have same dull coloured, skittish beardies we recieved 3 months ago. have another two of same age from different breeders, three times the size, eating like pigs, want to be handled and never EVER hide.

One lesson we have learnt is never to buy via pictures, always try and view what your buying (at least previous sibs).

when we recieved ours, like many other people you just assume they are discoloured from stress of transport etc, but after 3months ans two sheds nothings changed.
its not down to husbandry, i know temps and uv etc are spot on, we have two other vivs set-up exactly the same and are sporting beautiful healthy, bright eyed and alert dragons. :devil:


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

*worst experience*

also after expressing our opinions to the breeder/supplier we received an email stating if you wish to take it further heres our solicitor's details!!!!!

if these people are registered as a pet shop/breeder, isnt LAW to offer, to recieve the said animal back/replace or refund?


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> My worst reptile experiance -
> 
> I had been on this forum around a year when i moved house forgetting my log in details and set up a new account, around 3 months after this my ordeal started........
> 
> ...


i'm glad that they are still haging in there and that you have been able to come through this experience and gained some friends along the way but my god when it rains it pours.


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

*worst experience*

i agree, im glad they are coming through, but these suppliers/breeders of sub quality herps need to be stopped!

there seems to be an ever growing supply of sub quality/inbred quantity of beardies within the uk.

too many people trying to take too much money out of the same pot with any means necessary.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> i'm glad that they are still haging in there and that you have been able to come through this experience and gained some friends along the way but my god when it rains it pours.


Thank you, yes it was very disheartening but then my Punk came along and the passion returned.

I have been dealing with my sick/special needs beardies and my healthy colourful beardie addiction ever since :lol2:

It has taught me some people are not what they seem.
It has taught me what happens if you are not very carefull about breeding.
It has taught me the type of breeder i do not want to be and how i can be a better one.
It has taught me who to buy from and who not too.
It has taught me how to deal with these situations should anyone else need to know so i can give back what i have learnt so far to help others on here who are always there for my questions :2thumb:

All in all i think i have done a fast track on the experiance front this last year and now look forwards to slowing down and learning at a much more comfortable pace like everyone else :whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

stella n bow said:


> if these people are registered as a pet shop/breeder, isnt LAW to offer, to recieve the said animal back/replace or refund?


If they're registered as a pet shop that's one thing - then they are subject to trading standards/etc.

But there is no "registered breeder of reptiles" and any Joe Bloggs can breed their beardies in their bedroom and sell 'em to people.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

There's been a few over the years but this ones still rather raw only happening this morning. Neighbour knocked at the door our nice ones this morning and he had a snake he's found in the box I open the box and saw a little honduran milk it was one of my hatchlings which had escaped the incubator last year around september.

I took her in and did not warm her up as this can cause shock but sadly she passed away an hour later can't help but think what a waste and such a shame.

Paula


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

That is a shame! To be re-united with your snake after a year only to have it pass away like that.
How sad.

My worst experiance has to be when I became a little bit complacent whilst keeping a female Desert Horned Viper (Cerastes cerastes) and she taught me a lesson I shan't forget in a hurry and she nailed me and put me in hospital over night. 

Hurt like buggery :blush:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

On a similar theme, I was walking through some woods surrounding a lake in France and spotted a snakes tail disappearing into tree roots. We had been catching Grass snakes and I saw what I thought was a Viperine snake, so called because of it's viper like markings. As I gently pulled it out of its lair I thought to myself "These markings do not look right" just then a sharp pain was felt in my fingertip and I released the snake. I stood there and in an instant knew what had happened at that I was in trouble. I had grabbed an Asp _Vipera aspis_ and had been bitten.
Needless to say I did not fly home the next day as planned and neither did my friend. My wife then had to contact Easyjet and change our flights, contact the car hire and extend the hire and contact the insurance who were hit with a bill of £4400 for 3 nights in hospital,antivenom etc.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had a few- one of the worst was rescuing a pair of very dilapidated Mangroves. The female was so weak she died in transit, the male was barely still with me.

I soaked him first to rehydrate, and from day 2 intubated him every 3 days with a mixture of raw egg and CCF. After about 2 weeks of this I started force- feeding strips of raw beef heart soaked in egg and CCF. Slowly but surely he started to gain weight and activity. After about 6 weeks he was taking heart strips for himself if left in with him overnight. 

Just when everything was looking really good, he escaped from the quarantine enclosure, ripping himself up a treat, and died shortly after.

The worst thing that has happened to me through handling was being bitten on the wrist by an 8 foot WC Retic. That put me in hospital. And all because I was treating for a severe mite infestation.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

strictly_scales said:


> I've had a few- one of the worst was rescuing a pair of very dilapidated Mangroves. The female was so weak she died in transit, the male was barely still with me.
> 
> I soaked him first to rehydrate, and from day 2 intubated him every 3 days with a mixture of raw egg and CCF. After about 2 weeks of this I started force- feeding strips of raw beef heart soaked in egg and CCF. Slowly but surely he started to gain weight and activity. After about 6 weeks he was taking heart strips for himself if left in with him overnight.
> 
> ...


OUCH! :gasp:

I'm not sure what is worse the physical pain or emotional :lol2:


----------



## EdC (Sep 18, 2008)

I’ve been quite lucky so far, the worst experience I’ve had was when one of my boas escaped and found his way into the bowels of the sofa. After trying to tempt him out for a couple of weeks and exhausting all options I had to resort to destroying the sofa to get him out. Only thing is that the sofa was only 6 weeks old and I haven’t even started paying for it yet!!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Everybody else only has good experiances then? :lol2:


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

my experiences have be ok to be honest apart from that i'm still waiting for a certicate from a member on here i bought my beardies from.... that were just after xmas.... he just hasn't the gaul to tell me he ain't got one :devil:

it just makes things a bit awkward when i want to breed that beardie (for certificates etc..... she were sold to me as a red/blue translucent)


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

jimjam1977 said:


> my experiences have be ok to be honest apart from that i'm still waiting for a certicate from a member on here i bought my beardies from.... that were just after xmas.... he just hasn't the gaul to tell me he ain't got one :devil:
> 
> it just makes things a bit awkward when i want to breed that beardie (for certificates etc..... she were sold to me as a red/blue translucent)


Hope you get it sorted hun, it is a shame when a small amount of breeders spoil it for others and leaves you wondering who you can trust if not them :bash:


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Hope you get it sorted hun, it is a shame when a small amount of breeders spoil it for others and leaves you wondering who you can trust if not them :bash:


to be honest i'm sick of sending him texts, pms, visitor messages on here... i'll just have to sort something out on a certificate.... when she does eventually lays eggs and that!...

i tell you something tho... i did buy 2 other beardies from him from wdd, 
a hypo translucent x yellow red desert ( i believe nottingham dragons were selling her brother a while back) and an orange trans het hypo, and they are both gorgeous!! :flrt:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

jimjam1977 said:


> to be honest i'm sick of sending him texts, pms, visitor messages on here... i'll just have to sort something out on a certificate.... when she does eventually lays eggs and that!...
> 
> i tell you something tho... i did buy 2 other beardies from him from wdd,
> a hypo translucent x yellow red desert ( i believe nottingham dragons were selling her brother a while back) and an orange trans het hypo, and they are both gorgeous!! :flrt:


I am biased lol, i found a breeder with gorgeous beardies and stuck with them, i am lucky enough they have become a good friend :2thumb:

PM me who it was if you want, if it was orig from Sib i may be able to hep with a cert : victory:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Got a call at work from a member of the public that they had found a snake in the back garden. Told them not to touch it and it was probably a harmless slow worm and to leave it alone but i'd pop round to confirm it and relocate it. Got there for bloke to greet me happily at the door with it in a jar and tell me not to worry as he had chopped it's head off with a spade as his wife was terrified. It was a slow worm. Ignorant :censor:.


----------



## HappyCrazyBunny (Mar 15, 2010)

fishboy said:


> Got a call at work from a member of the public that they had found a snake in the back garden. Told them not to touch it and it was probably a harmless slow worm and to leave it alone but i'd pop round to confirm it and relocate it. Got there for bloke to greet me happily at the door with it in a jar and tell me not to worry as he had chopped it's head off with a spade as his wife was terrified. It was a slow worm. Ignorant :censor:.


Isn't that illegal? I thought slow worms were protected? The ignorance and attitudes of people never fail to shock me....
Helen xx


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

HappyCrazyBunny said:


> Isn't that illegal? I thought slow worms were protected? The ignorance and attitudes of people never fail to shock me....
> Helen xx


They are protected, but as far as i'm aware the extent of that protection in the case of causing harm is a ticking off.

"Reptiles and amphibians are protected by the same Sections of the Wildlife & Countryside Act, and the Habitats Regulations, as affect mammals. For all of London’s wild species of reptile, including Common lizard, Slow-worm, Grass snake and Adder, protection under Section 9 of the Wildlife & Countryside Act prohibits intentional killing, injury and trade only. Therefore taking and possession are not generally prohibited, and neither is damage, destruction or obstruction to these species’ places of shelter. It can be argued, however, that if the animals might be occupying their places of shelter (ie. their normal habitats), then damage or disturbance to these would amount to intent to kill the animals. Both English Nature and the Metropolitan Police adopt this approach. "

Not sure what penalties would be implemented or how easy it would be to prosecute given the normal circumstances of people thinking "OMG!!!! snake! must be _poisonous_! die!!!"


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Grrrrr


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Bump :2thumb:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Worst experrience?
Forgetting the 2 people rule at all times when dealing with a burm.
It was the simplest of tasks (feeding) and she was the calmest of animals and needed to feed a guinea pig. Hubby was out and she'd always been a sensible feeder.
Not that day she wasnt and it took me ten of the worst mins of my life to wrestle her off (this is going back around 8-9 years).
Needless to say i learnt my lesson well and its not something i've repeated.:blush:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

pam b said:


> Worst experrience?
> Forgetting the 2 people rule at all times when dealing with a burm.
> It was the simplest of tasks (feeding) and she was the calmest of animals and needed to feed a guinea pig. Hubby was out and she'd always been a sensible feeder.
> Not that day she wasnt and it took me ten of the worst mins of my life to wrestle her off (this is going back around 8-9 years).
> Needless to say i learnt my lesson well and its not something i've repeated.:blush:


 i'm alwys surprised when people don't follow that rule or the ones who say they dont need to because thet know how to handle their snakes,it only takes one bad day, its good that you learned from it i'd have been petrified


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Worst time was when we lost our new royal python. Didnt have him very long. I think the saddest part of it was that my girlfriend bought him for me :-(


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

tomwilson said:


> i'm alwys surprised when people don't follow that rule or the ones who say they dont need to because thet know how to handle their snakes,it only takes one bad day, its good that you learned from it i'd have been petrified


Totally agree, and it was a moment of utter madness that bit me on the arse. Even the most calm of snakes can be totally unpredictable in a split second.
Petrified, lol i nearly shit myself, it was touch and go wether i got her off.
Happy to admit to being a past numpty though if it means i can convince one person that trust alone even in the calmest of snakes will not save you.:blush: Coz theres a first time for everything.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

pam b said:


> Totally agree, and it was a moment of utter madness that bit me on the arse. Even the most calm of snakes can be totally unpredictable in a split second.
> Petrified, lol i nearly shit myself, it was touch and go wether i got her off.
> Happy to admit to being a past numpty though if it means i can convince one person that trust alone even in the calmest of snakes will not save you.:blush: Coz theres a first time for everything.


 too true i do like the huge snakes but they're not something i'm ever going to have in my collection mainly because theres noone i can trust to help with handling my gf is not a snake person at all


----------

